# yak-king social gets a second sponsor



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Great news!
I am ver happy to announce that our yak-king social will be sponsored by Narrabeen Bait and Tackle.
I have just got off the phone to Mark and he was more than happy to help out.
The good news is that he has green eyed squid in stock.
Anybody wanting some for the day can place an order through the yak-king social link and I will pick it up on Saturday afternoon.
He also has pre-made king rigs, plastics, lures,line,leaders and more terminal tackle than you can poke a stick at.
Narrabeen Bait and tackle have been good enough to get behind us and supply us with some great gear so I do ask that in return we support him with our business.
Mark is a good guy, been in the business a long time and also paddles a yak.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

